# factory radio wiring in a 85 300ZX



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

I dont know if this would go into an electronics section of this forum, But I was curious to know if anyone could possibly help me with my wiring on my 85 300ZX? When I say wiring I am refering to the factory radio harness.... see long story short, When I came into this extremly fun toy of mine, the previous owner asked for the cd player out of it and so me being the fair willing to do anything for anyone type of guy I am, I took out the cd player and gave it to them, however I was left with the spider web of radio wires that whoever hooked up the previous cd player made..... They cut the harness out and there are a bunch of "dead in" wires laying in my dash now. I know that usually a solid color wire would be a positive wire, and a colored wire with a black stripe would be a negetive, however these have another wire of the same color but with a white stripe as well..... Can anyone please shed some light on this ordeal for me??? I also need to know what wires would be my power, my remote wire...ect.... Can anyone please help me????


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

I hope this helps..


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

gonna try to see if this info can help me out any....wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Yea the wiring in my 280zx was crazy. And the guy who had it before me tried to take matters in his own hands. He wired the speakers completely backwards and put the stereo so far over that the antenna cord wouldn't reach. Genius?? I think not. :crazy:



My Z. 
http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2133328424&idx=1


----------

